# musta n pkiramdam etc.



## bubwit

Kindly translate this to me, I got it from email and obviously not for me, but I'm intrested in learning Tagalog, I try always to translate each word by word..but I discovered it totaly change the meaning when I ask other Filipino about the meaning, here it is:

"musta n pkiramdam m..wag mgppagod ha lalo mhirap n medyo mtagal din bago nasundan si Gian...hayaan mo na khit mgastos atlis masaya nman di ba. nkauwi na rin si jen di ba? eh kelan kna luwas ulit ng cavite nyan?"

p.s: I still have continuation for this but I'll post it later so that it won't look very pushy!

Thanks!


----------



## Wacky...

First, let me write it in the proper manner. Might help you understand it better.

"Kumusta na ang pakiramdam mo? Huwag magpapagod ha... *Lalo [at] mahirap na* [kasi] medyo matagal din bago *nasundan* si Gian. Hayaan mo na kahit magastos, _at least_ masaya naman, 'di ba? Nakauwi na *rin* si Jen, 'di ba? Eh, kailan ka na luluwas ulit ng Cavite *n'yan*?"

In English:
How do you feel now? Don't push yourself, ok? (Lit. Don't tire yourself) Specially, it took a little long before Gian was followed. Don't worry even if it's costly, at least we're happy, right? Jen has come home, hasn't she? So when will you be going to Cavite?

Lalo't mahirap na - I can't think of the best way to translate this so I don't know if it's just right to use "specially."
Nasundan - Did a husband send this e-mail to his wife who just gave birth? If that's the case, then this word means something else. Maybe others could translate it. Can I say, "followed by a baby sister/brother?" Nah, I'm not sure. I'm not really that good in English.
Rin - We lack context to say that this word means "too/also." But if it does, then the sentence where it appeared would be translated, "Jen has _also_ come home, hasn't she?"
Niyan - I can't translate this word either. "At this rate?" I don't use this phrase so I can't tell.


----------



## bubwit

Thanks a lot Wacky for your detailed translation.  And I don't know if this was from a hubby to his wife or viseversa!   hehe..there is a follow-up in the same topic, here it is if anyone can translate, I only understood that the lady talking is actually buntis! Right? Correct me if am wrong!
Here it is:

"mejo binabawasan ko na nga pagkaworkaholic ko sa bahay. ndi din ksi ako tumutigil lalo na may nkikitang nkakalat at madumi. palagi ngang sumusumpong back pain ko kya dpat palagi akong may sandalan sa likod. mejo maselan ang lihi at wala pa rin akong ganang kumain, pinipilit ko na nga lang minsan kse kwawa nman si baby."

Many thanks ulit!


----------



## Wacky...

"Medyo binabawasan ko na nga ang pagka-_workaholic_ ko sa bahay. *Hindi rin kasi* ako tumitigil lalo na kapag may nakikitang nakakalat *at* madumi. Palagi ngang sumusumpong ang _back pain_ ko kaya dapat palagi akong may sandalan sa likod. *Medyo maselan ang lihi* at wala pa rin akong ganang kumain. Pinipilit ko na nga lang minsan kasi kawawa naman si baby."


Translation:
I'm refraining from being workaholic at home. *You know*, I just can't stop [keeping the house in order] specially when I see things scattered/misplaced *or* dirty. I get back pains every now and then so I always need something to relax my back on. <*portion skipped* > ...and I still have no appetite. I'm only forcing myself to eat because I am worried about our poor baby.

Hindi rin kasi - not really translated as "you know" but here she is explaining why she is workaholic at home.
at - I'd prefer "o" to this word so I translated it as "or."
Medyo maselan ang lihi - hard to translate. Somebody help!! Can I say, "conception is a little delicate?" I don't know the English word for "lihi."

not a good enough job I did right there so please wait for others to translate it as well.


----------



## bubwit

Thanks a lot, Wacky!

Just to clear something I thought AT means and in Tagalog, am I right?

I think I know my mistake now, because I translated *hindi rin kase* as I don't too because! Hehe..so literally and that totally changed the meaning!


----------



## Wacky...

Yes, "at" is translated as "and." But sometimes it has another function when used in a sentence.


----------



## blue_jewel

Wacky... said:


> "Medyo binabawasan ko na nga ang pagka-workaholic ko sa bahay. Hindi rin kasi ako tumitigil lalo na kapag may nakikitang nakakalat at madumi. Palagi ngang sumusumpong ang back pain ko kaya dapat palagi akong may sandalan sa likod. Medyo maselan ang lihi at wala pa rin akong ganang kumain. Pinipilit ko na nga lang minsan kasi kawawa naman si baby."
> 
> 
> Translation:
> I'm refraining from being workaholic at home. You know, I just can't stop [keeping the house in order] specially when I see things scattered/misplaced or dirty. I get back pains every now and then so I always need something to relax my back on. <portion skipped > ...and I still have no appetite. I'm only forcing myself to eat because I am worried about our poor baby.
> 
> Hindi rin kasi - not really translated as "you know" but here she is explaining why she is workaholic at home.
> at - I'd prefer "o" to this word so I translated it as "or."
> Medyo maselan ang lihi - hard to translate. Somebody help!! Can I say, "conception is a little delicate?" I don't know the English word for "lihi."
> 
> not a good enough job I did right there so please wait for others to translate it as well.


 

Hi Wack,

You're translation is way too good as I don't know if I can translate it myself as good as you do since I'm not really a born Tagalog, I'm just Filipino (if you know what I mean) . Ok now let me try to help with some of the phrases below and please bear with my simpliest translation 

*Medyo* binabawasan ko na nga ang pagka-workaholic ko sa bahay. Hindi rin kasi ako tumitigil lalo na kapag may nakikitang nakakalat at madumi. Palagi ngang sumusumpong ang back pain ko kaya dapat palagi akong may sandalan sa likod. Medyo maselan ang lihi at wala pa rin akong ganang kumain. Pinipilit ko na nga lang minsan kasi kawawa naman si baby."

I'm refraining from being a workaholic at home. Because (you know) I can't also stop myself especially if I see scattered/misplaced things or dirt. I often get backpains thats why I really need to have something for my back to relax on. < skipped > and I don't have appetite to eat. I'm just forcing myself to eat sometimes for the baby. 

*Medyo *can be translated as Sort Of. It's just that, the first sentence is better off without those words. 

I apologize but this is the only translation I can do  Some can't be translated literally since it is so hard, but I'd say Wacky's translations are the best 

I also skipped the portion about lihi because there's really no literal translation to that, as they said it can also be translated to "Difficult pregnancy" which I don't think is applicable to above's statement.

Good day!


----------



## Wacky...

Hi blue_jewel,

I like the way you translated it specially the second sentence. I know my translation is a little stiff. Thanks by the way for calling it, "good."

I know what it is to be a non-Tagalog though I am Tagalog. I know that some families choose to teach their children not their mother tongue but Tagalog. I strongly disagree with it.


----------

